# Installazione Webcam Philips SPC530NC: driver??

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

mi trovo a dover installare una webcam che ovviamente sembra non avere supporto su Linux... 

Qualcuno è riuscito a farla funzionare? Sembra anche che il driver pwc incluso nel kernel di Linux non funzioni.

----------

## djinnZ

lsusb che hardware id riporta?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> lsusb che hardware id riporta?

 

Hai ragione, scusate, ho dimenticato di postarlo:

```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0471:2034 Philips
```

Nel frattempo ho anche provato a dare un'occhiata quì e a scaricarmi gli ebuild di usb-pwc-re e usb-pwcx, ma uno non mi compila.. l'altro mi fornisce un modulo che non riesco a caricare con modprobe a causa di un errore, ma ad ogni modo non credo che risolverei con quelli.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma se volessi scrivere io un modulo per il kernel che faccia da driver per questa sconosciutissima webcam?

Qualcosa di moduli ne capisco... più che altro.. da dove cominciare per capire che codice bisogna scrivere per questa webcam?

----------

## oRDeX

bhe la cosa non e'semplice.

In pratica dovresti leggere ladocumentazione hardware per imparare a controllare il chip all'interno.

In piu' ho sentito che aiuta molto fare un usbsniffing da windows per capire in che modo e'implementato il driver per win e cercare di replicarne i comportamenti.

Di piu' nonti so dire.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito.. 

in effetti stavo intanto cercando di reperire la documentazione tecnica, ma ancora non ho trovato nulla.

C'è un tipo che ha scritto driver per 235 webcam usb! link all'articolo.

In questo sito dovrebbero esserci diversi driver, ma non quello della mia  :Sad:  chissà se magari uscirà un giorno!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito.. 

Mi sa che devo rinunciare.

A parte il kernel di linux c'è un sito dove c'è la lista di tutte le webcam supportate da Linux o per le quali comunque esiste un driver funzionante da qualche parte?

Ho il timore che anche se dicono che è supportata dal kernel non funzioni (vedi webcam che usano il driver ov511).

A questo punto mi rivenderò la webcam e ne cercherò un'altra sicuramente compatibile.

----------

